# CPC, CCS-P, ICD-10-CM/ICD-10-PCS proficient searching for a medical coding position



## vinomodyjr

VINO C. MODY, JR. CPC, CCS-P__ ______________________________________________________________________      
						           3353 Dunbar Lane, Suwanee GA 30024
						           6154 Black Mallard Place, El Paso, TX 79932
vinomodyjr13@gmail.com, vmody@cp.epcc.edu
                                                                                         678.427.6511

GOAL: MEDICAL CODING AND ADMINISTRATION

Certified professional coder (CPC) and Certified coding specialist-physician based (CCS-P): Strengths include:


	Medical coding ability using ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS systems
	Medical coding ability using ICD-10-CM
	ICD-10-CM proficient
	ICD-10-CM specialized in ophthalmology and cardiology
	Knowledge of anatomy, physiology, disease processes
	Familiarity with medical coding software
	Adept use of Word, Excel, Internet
	Professional conduct (HIPAA, Joint Commission standards) 
	Medical records management
	Teamwork + excellent self-management 
	Leadership training
	Mastery of correct grammar, spelling, punctuation
	Medical Research experience 
	Training and knowledge of all areas of medicine



EDUCATION AND PROFESSIONAL ORGANIZATIONS                                                                                    

Certified Professional Coder (CPC), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT March 2015
Passed CPC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT October 2013
Completed training, CPC, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT April-October 2013
Board-eligible Certified Anesthesia and Pain Management Coder (CANPC), Salt Lake City, UT 2014
Sitting for CANPC exam by September 2015, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT 
Enrolled in Certified Outpatient Coder (COC) training, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT April 2015-present
Certified Coding Specialist-Physician based (CCS-P), American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), Chicago, IL March 2015-May 2015
Passed CCS-P exam, American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), Chicago, IL May 13, 2015
Completed training, CCS-P, AHIMA, Chicago, IL march-May 2015
Completion of training, Certificate of completion for 1.0 CEU for ICD-10-CM Chapter 7: Diseases of the Eye and Adnexa, AHIMA, Chicago, IL June 13, 2015
Training in Certified coding specialist (CCS) from Ohio Health Information Management Association (OHIMA), Gahanna, Ohio May 2015
Enrolled in ICD-10-CM training, Circulatory system, AHIMA, Chicago, IL June 2015
Certificate of completion for 16.0 CEUs, ICD-10-PCS code set training for procedural codes, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT June 2015
Certificate of proficiency for 16.0 CEUs, ICD-10-CM code set training for diagnosis codes, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT January 2014 
NHA Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (CMAA) Paper-Pencil, Leawood, KS February 2015
NHA Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS), Leawood, KS March 2015
Certificate of Completion, Administrative Medical Specialist with Medical Billing and Coding + Medical Terminology (360 Hours), University of Georgia, Athens, GA February 2015
Graduate, Medical Coding Specialist Course (600 Hours), U.S. Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO 2012-2013

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

           Cardiology coding lecturer, Southwest University, El Paso, TX April 2015-Present

Prepared lecture on cardiology coding. Covered topics Coronary artery bypass graft, angiography, valvular disorders, central venous catheter, and abdominal aortic aneurysm. Lecture is scheduled for the end of June, 2015. 

Customer Service Representative, Farooq Givani Agency, Norcross, GA 2013-Present

Handled customer service and policy payment. This work is ongoing.

         Medical coding trainee, Practicode CPC-A Practicum, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-November 2014

Assigned medical codes. Determined medical codes to 600 actual medical records for one year of work experience in a hospital, clinic, doctor?s office, emergency room, operative report, radiology report, or pathology report setting. Developed skills for medical coding involving ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II. 

SIGNIFICANT ADDITIONAL UNDERGRADUATE, MEDICAL, AND RESEARCH TRAINING
Available upon request

REFERENCES 
Available upon request


----------

